# who does hot rod modding in ontario



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

who does hot rod mods to tube amps in Ontario? looking to juice old tube amps for high gain and possibly add another channel or 2. there seems too be more techs in the States that are into this type of thing


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

Check out Custom Guitar Tone effects and modifications Doug did some work to my Fender Blues Jr and just let him know what you want done. He is in Georgetown. Let him know Duane says hi.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeff Larocque DSR Amplification @ Midtown Music, Sarnia. 519-344-2940 He can do anything you want, and it will sound amazing. 
Cheers,


----------

